# The best acrylic safe algae scrubber



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Believe it or not, Mr Clean Magic Erasers. Unscented, original to be exact. They have no cleaners in them at all, they are a micro sandpaper like fiber, estimated at 3000 grit, so wont even micro scratch acrylic. They do wonders on tough green spot algae, can be used in a filled tank aswell


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Neven. Will get some.


----------



## 4ptbuck (May 8, 2010)

yup

even better are the big strips of the same from Daiso.

way cheaper

i've been saying this for a while


----------

